# Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Angler



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

Pressemeldung


*Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Angler​*
*Die freiwilligen Seenotretter der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) aus Lippe/Weißenhaus haben in der Nacht zu Mittwoch, 4. November 2015, zwei orientierungslose Angler mit ihrem Boot sicher an Land gebracht. Die beiden Männer blieben unverletzt.*


Kurz nach 3 Uhr alarmierte die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS die freiwilligen Seenotretter der Station Lippe/Weißenhaus: In der Ostsee vor Hohenfelde trieben zwei Angler mit ihrem etwa vier Meter langen Boot orientierungslos im dichten Nebel. Trotz einer Sichtweite von weniger als 20 Metern fand die Besatzung des Seenotrettungsbootes HELLMUT MANTHEY die beiden Männer sehr schnell. 

Ausschlaggebend hierfür waren die guten Revierkenntnisse der Seenotretter und die Beobachtung eines der Freiwilligen: „Ein Kollege hatte am Nachmittag ein Angelboot am nordwestlichen Rand des Schießgebietes Todendorf/Putlos beobachtet“, sagt Vormann Manfred Lau. Und genau dort entdeckten die Seenotretter die Angler. Sie waren wohlauf und benötigten keine medizinische Hilfe. Die Seenotretter begleiteten die beiden Männer bei ruhiger See und fast Windstille an den Strand von Hohenfelde.

----------------------------------------------------

*Anmerkung Redaktion:*
Spendet den Menschenschützern!
https://spenden.seenotretter.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

Gerade hier, wo wieder einmal Angler direkt betroffen sind, ist es mir nochmals ein Bedürfnis, darauf hinzuweisen:

*Spendet den Menschenschützern!*
https://spenden.seenotretter.de/


----------



## Riesenangler (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

Als Mitglied der DGzRS kann ich mich Thomas nur anschließen.  Denkt daran wer euch den Arsch in den Deutschen Küstengewässer rettet. Wir können nur durch eure Spenden retten, denn wir bekommen keine Staatliche Unterstützung oder Förderung.  Und das geht nur wenn genug Geld für Diesel, Ersatzteile, Reparaturen da ist und die Hauptamtlichen wollen und müssen auch bezahlt werden.  Also BITTE, BITTE, BITTE, werft das nächste mal, wenn ihr ein Spendenschiffchen seht was ein. Oder noch besser werdet Förderer, so wie ich.  Es müssen ja keine Riesensummen sein. Ein paar Euro im Monat tun es auch.  DANKE EUCH.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

Das kleine rot-weiße Sammelschiffchen bekommt immer was#h
Spenden können auch mit dem Handy abgegeben werden, 5€









br Norbert


----------



## Jose (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

finde ich gut, das engagement von uns Thomas: "mir gäbet nix" gilt hier nicht #6


----------



## Riesenangler (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

Danke.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Danke.


Alles wird gut#6


Ps. Hohenfelde,wenn man rausfährt Richtung Tonne 2, ist genau Norden in der Bucht, Kompass nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*



Jose schrieb:


> finde ich gut, das engagement von uns Thomas: "mir gäbet nix" gilt hier nicht #6


Sind die einzigen, die regelmäßig von mir Spenden kriegen.

Und ich bringe alles von denen, um sie zu unterstützen.

Besser man unterstützt wahre Menschenschützer, die das durch tätiges Tun beweisen, als spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, wie man sie leider zu Genüge kennt.


----------



## Hohensinn (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

Spenden sind wichtig, aber gibt es keine Möglichkeiten mal im Gesetzt eine Mindestausrüstung für Boot auf dem Meer zu machen. Wie zum Beispiel nur Boote mit C, Kompass und Navi, der Kompass und Handy (doppelte Absicherung)!Rettungswesten,...

 Und bei nicht Beachtung saftige Strafen auferlegen, dann würden viele Solche Einsätze der Vergangenheit angehören!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

Du hast recht, aber:

Und dann bräuchte es immer noch Spenden für die Menschenschützer von der DGzRS, da auf See auch bei aller Vor- und Umsicht Unfälle passieren, Probleme auftauchen, Personen geborgen werden müssen etc..


----------



## raubangler (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Spenden sind wichtig, aber gibt es keine Möglichkeiten mal im Gesetzt eine Mindestausrüstung für Boot auf dem Meer zu machen. Wie zum Beispiel nur Boote mit C, Kompass und Navi, der Kompass und Handy (doppelte Absicherung)!Rettungswesten,...
> 
> Und bei nicht Beachtung saftige Strafen auferlegen, dann würden viele Solche Einsätze der Vergangenheit angehören!



Bootfahren ohne diese 'Mindestausrüstung' ist wie Motorradfahren im Strassenverkehr.
Ohne Motorräder würde es viele gefährliche Einsätze der Rettungskräfte nicht geben.

Alles verbieten?


----------



## GeorgeB (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*



> Alles verbieten?



Helmpflicht, Gurtpflicht. Eine Pflicht das Nötigste bei einem Ausflug auf See dabei zu haben, ist da so ganz abwegig nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

Dran denken:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und dann bräuchte es immer noch Spenden für die Menschenschützer von der DGzRS, *da auf See auch bei aller Vor- und Umsicht Unfälle passieren, Probleme auftauchen, Personen geborgen werden müssen etc..


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

Wenn es darum geht, einen selbstgefälligen Hampelmann vor dem Ersaufen zu retten, riskieren freiwillige und amtliche Helfer oft ihr eigenes Leben. Dem gilt es vorzubeugen. Da ist irgendwelchses "Freiheitsgeplappere" völlig Fehl am Platze!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

Darum gehts hier nicht.

Hier gehts drum dass man TROTZDEM den Seenotrettern spenden sollte, auch wenn es Fehlverhalten einzelner gibt oder dafür keine Regulierung!

Auf See werden IMMER Unfälle passieren.

*Daher werden die Seenotretter IMMER  gebraucht werden und gerade Angler* (vor allem, die welche auf See unterwegs sind) *sollten ans Spenden denken!!*


*Spendet den Menschenschützern!*
https://spenden.seenotretter.de/


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Spenden sind wichtig, aber gibt es keine Möglichkeiten mal im Gesetzt eine Mindestausrüstung für Boot auf dem Meer zu machen. Wie zum Beispiel nur Boote mit C, Kompass und Navi, der Kompass und Handy (doppelte Absicherung)!Rettungswesten,...
> 
> Und bei nicht Beachtung saftige Strafen auferlegen, dann würden viele Solche Einsätze der Vergangenheit angehören!





Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, einen selbstgefälligen Hampelmann vor dem Ersaufen zu retten, riskieren freiwillige und amtliche Helfer oft ihr eigenes Leben. Dem gilt es vorzubeugen. Da ist irgendwelchses "Freiheitsgeplappere" völlig Fehl am Platze!



Wo fängt das dann an und wo hört das auf? Dann kannst du gleich die Schlauchboot/Kajak/Sot-und Bellybootfraktion komplett an die Kette legen usw.

Es gehört einfach dazu, daß man auch immer wieder einen gewissen Prozentsatz an Naiven, Unvorsichtigen und Blödmannsgehilfen vom Teich holen muß.
Und wie schnell es gehen kann, daß man knapp an so 'nem Einsatz vorbei schrammt, hab ich selbst schon erleben dürfen. Ich fahr mit 'nem Mietboot raus, Plotter war iwie defekt und nicht installiert, wir bekommen plötzlich dichten Seenebel und stellen fest, daß dem eingebauten Magnetkompass schwindelig war, daß Teil war wohl zu lange der Witterung ausgesetzt. Hätten wir nördlich von Rügen nach Kompass südwestlichen Kurs heimwärts gesteuert, hätten wir vier Stunden später in Bornholm nachtanken können.
Wenn dann noch dein Handy die Grätsche macht, hast du richtig die Schaiße am Hals. 
Wir haben uns kurzerhand an 'nen Ausflugsdampfer rangehängt, der auf der Rückfahrt war.
Mulmig kann es einem schnell mal werden auf See, auch wenn man eher weniger Hampel und mehr Mann ist.

Den Jungs, die im Ernstfall dann hoffentlich zur Stelle sind, schmeiß ich gerne mal was in's Kielschwein.


----------



## raubangler (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Helmpflicht, Gurtpflicht. Eine Pflicht das Nötigste bei einem Ausflug auf See dabei zu haben, ist da so ganz abwegig nicht.



Hier wurde aber auch gefordert, nur bestimmte Klassifizierungen ('C') von Bootstypen auf das Wasser zu lassen.
Übertragen auf den Strassenverkehr wäre das gleichbedeutend mit einem sicheren Verbot von Motorrädern und vermutlich auch meiner Ente.


----------



## Jose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Freiwillige Seenotretter im Nachteinsatz für orientierungslose Ang*

aaaach, geht mir soooo aufn sack, dieses generalisierende geschwalle.

geh ich aufs meer, trage ich sorge, wieder zurück zu kommen.
passieren kann immer was "unkalkuliertes".
das kalkulierbare risiko ausschalten, das ist die ansage.

übertragen lässt sich das auch auf den strassenverkehr wenn man eben diese generalisierungsstrategie verfolgt.
dann landen wir letztlich beim helmzwang beim toilettengang.

ist eine destruktive zu nix führende argumentationsschiene:
alles generalisieren bis alles, aber auch wirklich alles irrsinn ist.
der einzige irrsinn ist an der stelle, wo andere ihr leben zur rettung lässiger "ischkanndas" einsetzen.

wer meint, schwimmen zu können, dem sollte man das auch glauben - und das rettungsteam an land lassen. 
trinkspruch wäre gluckgluck,
klingt nicht gut, nicht wahr?

 etwas mehr ernst beim thema


----------

